# uneven compression on brute force 750



## cometotheFORCE (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi, I have a 2005 brute force 750 that I acquired from a trade. Guy "said" the motor had been rebuilt. After buying a speed sensor, and engine brake bypass. I noticed the motor still has no power, and sputters at high rpm. Took carb off and cleaned all jets and made sure carbs were syncd. Still no differnce. So borrowed a compression gauge from work and compression on front cylinder is about 45psi and rear is about 150psi. Where should I look for fixing this problem? Compression release is obviously not working on rear cylinder, but is this my problem? First time to work on Kawasaki, need help please


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

make sure the valves are not out of adjustment from when it was rebuilt. before going deeper into it. just my 2 cents never worked on kawi engines but i can sure help trouble shoot.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chain may have jumped on the rear cylinder. pop the top and check the timing and check the springs on the sprocket while there for the comp release.


----------



## cometotheFORCE (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, I will check those first. I really appreciate the help


----------

